# Where to fish near Bowling Green?



## Sholly605 (Apr 29, 2008)

Hi all - My son is playing in a baseball tournament in BG this Thurs - Sun and we should have quite a bit of down time between games. Any recommendations on where would be a good place to throw a line in near by? Was thinking about the Maumee River, but was hoping you all might be able to help. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Pretty much answered your own question there.


----------



## Nightcrawler666 (Apr 17, 2014)

There is a fishing pond in bowling green near the jail/health department. Off of gypsy lane road. Bass and bluegill. Fairly shallow and weedy.


----------



## freshwaterexperience (May 23, 2014)

+1 with night crawler and we used to catch good bass at the copper beach apartments pond


----------



## fishcoach (Oct 20, 2005)

Sholly605 said:


> Hi all - My son is playing in a baseball tournament in BG this Thurs - Sun and we should have quite a bit of down time between games. Any recommendations on where would be a good place to throw a line in near by? Was thinking about the Maumee River, but was hoping you all might be able to help. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


Oh yes, spent many of summer weekends at Bowling Green tournaments. You might want to try the North Baltimore reservoirs. They are about 20 minutes south of BG. The old reservoir is the one that is to the west. You can catch just about any species of freshwater fish in that one. The newer one is about 15 years old and stocked by the state, but I have never fished it. Check Google maps and you will find them just about a mile west of 
I 75.


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

Lots of nice Largemouth Bass in that new Reservoir coach. The south shore is a good spot to throw Joshy swimbaits for the bass, saugeye, or crappie


----------



## Sholly605 (Apr 29, 2008)

Thanks for the advice/help everyone! It is greatly appreciated. Hopefully, well have some pics to post!


----------



## walleye28 (May 13, 2013)

freshwaterexperience said:


> +1 with night crawler and we used to catch good bass at the copper beach apartments pond


There's a pond there? Huh never knew


----------



## Dr. Walleye (Jan 12, 2014)

The NB reservoirs are great fishing, especially in the fall for me. But you'll get some bass. From 75 they are off SR 18 to the west a mile. Crossroads Café in town is a great place for food. Cheap and huge portions. Take the roundabout north into town.


----------



## freshwaterexperience (May 23, 2014)

I'm pretty sure that's the apartment complex we used to fish after work


----------



## lhale (Jun 13, 2015)

Maumee river at side cut. Old pair of tennis shoes and a hand full of soft baits with light shaky head jigs is all you need. Robo worms, mini rage crawl, small rodents. Kvd 1.0 and the small storm arashis are good too. Just find some holes to fish and you will find small mouths for days. The river was really low but haven't been by in a while.


----------

